

How we serve 150 free meals every week for less than $30 - jackpirate
http://izbicki.me/blog/how-i-serve-150-free-lunches-for-less-than-20-cents-each-using-homebrew-equipment

======
ctdonath
As I'm dabbling in $1/plate meals at abuckaplate.blogspot.com I find this
awesome.

~~~
Mz
Some months ago, I googled up a number of "dollar a day" type food sites.
There is lots of good stuff out there on the topic. I also like this one and
have posted it elsewhere.

~~~
goostavos
Care to share any of the ones that stood out? I recently paid off my car and
realized that paying off debts feels awesome. So I've switching into hardcore
save mode so I can dump as much money per month on my student load as I can
manage.

Food is one area in which I definitely need to cut down on my spending.

~~~
Mz
I am on a tablet, so everything is a pain. Here are links to some notes to
myself that I made with at least some of what I found:

<http://talithamichele.posterous.com/dollar-a-day-websites>

<http://talithamichele.posterous.com/more-dollar-a-day-sites>

[http://talithamichele.posterous.com/hungry-for-a-month-
and-b...](http://talithamichele.posterous.com/hungry-for-a-month-and-
bargaineering)

------
heroic
This is a great task. The world needs more people with the feeling of giving
back to society.

